# S7 communication in VB.NET or C#



## pietstoek (5 Oktober 2009)

Great sample code here for S7 ethernet communication without libnodave.
http://s7net.codeplex.com/
Mahlzeit!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 Oktober 2009)

Ich habe schon immer darauf gewartet dass es mal jemand direkt in C# schreibt.
Das Projekt ist wohl noch in Arbeit. Was mir so beim drüberschauen aufgefallen ist:
- PDU-Größe wird nicht ausgehandelt
- Nur ein Bereich pro Telegramm möglich

Leider sind die ganzen Protokollebenen in der Klasse zusammengewürfelt.
Ich würde mir ja wünschen dass man das mit einem ordentlichen Protokollstack aufbaut, für Ethernet z.B.
IP -> TCP -> ISO -> S7 Kommunikation

Den Luca-Treiber von Langner finde ich dahingehend ganz gut gemacht.


----------



## juergen1969 (8 Oktober 2009)

Hi Thomas,
das Projekt habe ich verbrochen 
Das Problem ist, dass ich fast keine Infos über das Protokoll habe und mir fast alles über try and error im Netzprotokoll reinziehen muss.
Für jede Hilfe bin ich dankbar.
Hast Du Dir die aktuelle Version angeschaut, oder die erste?
Man hat nun die Möglichkeit, direkt Strukturen in DBs zu schreiben oder sie zu lesen. Das funktioniert soweit ganz gut.
Die alte Version ist seit ca. 2 Jahren im Einsatz in einer Laborautomation und macht soweit keine Probleme.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Jochen Kühner (10 Oktober 2009)

*LibNoDave...*

Schau doch mal libnodave an, da müsste man doch alle protokollinformationen auslesen können?


----------



## juergen1969 (11 Oktober 2009)

Das hab ich mir schon mal angesehen. Ist nicht ganz einfach durchzusteigen, wenn der Programmierstil so extrem von dem eigenen abweicht


----------



## gyroblau (8 August 2011)

für das Siemens-eigene verbindungsorientierte SAPI-S7 Protokoll gibt es ein .NET Interface mit C# Sample:
http://www.softwareoption.de/siemens-produkte.htm


----------

